# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Request sig/avatar

## Malac Reborn

I would like a sig and ava to fit my apparent personality exhibited in my posts. So, to understand what to make, you may have to read some of them.  I would like the words already in my sig to be embedded in the requested sig, and I'll leave it to you to decide the size and specific content. Its parameters should be limited to this forum's rules.

Undertake this project and I shall requestably defend you via debate when I'm available. 

I don't ever lose.

----------

